# Orange tree help !!!



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a Republic of Texas orange tree that has a couple issues. Some leaves or getting lite spots on them and some are curling up. Been watering them but was afraid to put anything on the tree that might cause problems for the oranges on the tree. Can someone advise me on what I need to do?

Thank you


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Leaf curl is leaf miners - to late in the season For it be worth your time

Yellowing might be too much water- you can tell by seeing if the soil is moist 4" down- if so don't water


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't rule out iron deficiency for the yellowing, although generally there will be green veins, yellow in between. I vote excess water as a possible culprit also. I had a Satsuma acting like that, iron (and nitrogen fertilizer) cured the problem, but I didn't have excess water to consider. County agent or Master gardener group handy?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

After our last frost this winter feed it heavy with micro life for citrus 

That way it won't bloom during the winter and it has all the trace elements 

Side note- feed 1-2 oz of powdered garlic and it acts as a systemic and helps keep leaf miners away...this works on lots plants BTW


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Ammonia sulfate....depending on the size of the tree...throw some around the drip line and water in. It's high nitrogen...32-0-0. A little every month is better than a lot only occasionally.
How tall is it? I have a one that is 3 years old and about 4ft tall.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

15 feet tall and I cut the top 4 or 5 feet out of it last spring before all the new growth. Now I have found some oranges on the ground that are split open after the rains hit here. We had a large amount of rain. Did not find anymore oranges split open today. Neighbor had about 20 on the ground yesterday. Hope no more fall off. 

Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a niced sized one.
I have fungus issues on all my citrus fruit, but not leaves. I spray with copper fungicide, but apparently not enough. They get morning sun and a little bit of late afternoon shade. Everyone is telling me to start spraying early in the year and often.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Again thanks for the info. Found a local place that sells micro life. Did not find anymore split open oranges for a while but find one about every other day. That is ok. Been drinking plenty of fresh orange juice. Now should I pick all the oranges before the freeze or leave them. In the past the longer I wait the sweeter they get. They do seem to have more seeds this year but they taste really good.

I know I know about the pictures. One day before I check out I will learn how to solve this problem. It only happens on this site. I apologize for them not being up right.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

As long as the OJ doesn't spill out of the glass---. (Kudos for even getting a picture on the post! I hope to conscript kid/ tutor during the holidays-maybe.)


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Coming back from a fishing trip last week passing through Tivoli, I saw several orange trees loaded with fruit.You cats just (probably) can't imagine how exotic those trees look to a far north dweller.So cotton-picken beautiful.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rains at right time, stars lined up correctly, something happened--Everyone I know that has citrus has unbelieveable yields this year. I had to pull a bunch off of a little Satsuma planted in spring, still made more than it probably should have. Boy were they good though!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

jm423 said:


> Rains at right time, stars lined up correctly, something happened--Everyone I know that has citrus has unbelieveable yields this year. I had to pull a bunch off of a little Satsuma planted in spring, still made more than it probably should have. Boy were they good though!


That explains why I noticed so many trees with fruit this year. Same here with peaches.


----------

